# Need some opinions...



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I need some opinions here fellas. I got video of an Eight point last night (actually, he's a nine), and I'm trying to decide if I should pursue him or continue looking. I'm not gonna lie, he's bigger than anything I have ever killed, but I think if I do some more scouting, I may be able to find another buck bigger than him. What would you all do? Would you continue watching this deer, and try to pattern him, or look for another buck, and keep this guy on the back burner? I'm torn between the two choices, so maybe you guys could help me out some...

Heavy Eight, 7/18/2008


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

What a good buck,and great brow tines to boot. If you have never killed biggerthan by all means you should be trying to get that buck. If you were a die hard trophy hunter you might let this buck go another year, but thats a good deer in anyone's book and I would certainly try. Good luck.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with BigSteve. That's a damn nice buck and unless your in search of some outrageous rack score it would be hard to pass on that one. Most of us never even get a good look at a buck that nice, much less have the opportunity to ignore him to scout for something bigger. It's up to you, but I know what I would do if it was up to me.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

No doubt thats a shooter buck you have there. I say let'em grow. Imagine watching a deer getting bigger over the course of a couple years. It would definately make for a more interesting log.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I have passed on a few bucks like this one! You should also only if the area you hunt isnt pressured! I am able to pass on bucks like this because hardly no one else hunts the area! If you think it would be possible for someone to easily stumble upon this buck, and this would be your biggest yet, then take him! It is a damn hard decision to make, keep your eyes open for different deer in the area! goodluck


After looking at the video a couple of times, i would probally let this deer walk! If he makes it until next year he would be a def. wall hanger!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

he'd be a good one for anyones wall!
just a guess but i'd say he'd score in the 130-140 area.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree with you guys. If it was a place I didn't have to worry about someone else shooting it I'd let it go another year. However if there are alot of ajoining farms that have alot of hunters, or you dont have something worked out with other hunters hunting the land and its surrounding land, as far as what to shoot and what not to......He'd be on my wall. Looks to me like it would score in 140's. He has excellent long tines, but doesnt go out past the ears much, and is still a young buck. Another year should put those beams past his ears and drive it up to the 150's....heck, with the food that he has available there, he could even jump up to the low 160's.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

This buck would be a shooter for me, but I shoot any buck over 2.5 sporting a nice rack. If you are after a P&Y or better deer I would caution you to be careful on this one.

It is hard to determine mass with velvet on - they always look massive. This deer does not appear to have great mass and does not appear to have reached his maximum potential.

I do disagree with some of the potential scores posted as i don't think this deer will go over high 120's. Even as a base 8 without the G-4 on one side this deer would need more tine length on G-2s & G-3s, as well as more length on the main beams to reach the 140 range. If you'll notice, this bucks beams do not come around at all, which in turn produces a substantially lower overall score. 

With that said, this deer's antlers are still growing and those main beams could very well come on around. If they do he could pick up an additional 10 inches and push up close to 140. A 140 inch 8 pointer is a heck of a deer; 150 inches is huge and anything approaching 160 is world class. 

If you can wait, this deer has some serious potential. As for me, I would pattern him the best I could and hope he continues to develop tine length and the main beams come on around. If not, oh well you still have a great buck!!!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the opinions fellas. Work has been kind of crazy the past two weeks, and I haven't been able to get out and do any more video scouting. I'm going to make an attempt to get out friday and put out my BuckEye Cam, and do some more videoing, and see how this guy has grew in the past week. I'm hoping for the best with him, and I've pretty much decided that if he doesn't end up close to 140, I'm going to let him slide. I'm pretty confident that I can pass on him and have a chance of seeing him next year. Only time can tell. Thanks again guys!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Gonna try to get out this weekend and see if he's grown any in the past week. I'll post the video if I see him, or anything worth mentioning.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wheres Cutler Ohio? If you have the area locked down then let him go another year, you should hunt the pre rut/rut time hard you'll then find out if hes king of the hill or not. Plus you will get another year of him breeding those genetics. Have fun in the stand with that boy playing around your tree. You best not even pick up your bow when he comes in, you might change your mind when hes 20 yards head down and broadside.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

squid_1 said:


> Wheres Cutler Ohio? If you have the area locked down then let him go another year, you should hunt the pre rut/rut time hard you'll then find out if hes king of the hill or not. Plus you will get another year of him breeding those genetics. Have fun in the stand with that boy playing around your tree. You best not even pick up your bow when he comes in, you might change your mind when hes 20 yards head down and broadside.


Shh!!! Don't remind me. I know he's not the king of the roost, but I've yet to see the big boy. I have a pretty good feeling where he's hiding, just gotta find a way to get in there and run video without disturbing him. I don't think I will even bother hunting relitively close to where the Heavy Eight is, just because I don't wanna be enticed to shoot him...


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

gf319804, Your right down the road from me. I live on CR30 and work and Marlows Lake Management and Fishing Park. If ya see me on the mower out there stop and give me a yell sometime.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

ClickerCrazy said:


> gf319804, Your right down the road from me. I live on CR30 and work and Marlows Lake Management and Fishing Park. If ya see me on the mower out there stop and give me a yell sometime.


Nice! Hey, do what all do they have out there for pay fishing? Is it just catfish, or do they have a bass pond also?


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Notice the large hind quarters and sagging stomach. I think he may be older than most are saying....Either way he's a great deer.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Boston30 said:


> Notice the large hind quarters and sagging stomach. I think he may be older than most are saying....Either way he's a great deer.


Yeah, I noticed that also. Them are some of the biggest hind quarters I've ever seen...


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

The front pond has mostly catfish in it. However we have been stocking it heavy with LM this year. We just put 12 in the other day that were just over 4lbs. There are quite a few around the 2lbs range. By next spring you will also be allowed to take out some really nice yellow perch also. 
We also have two ponds in the back that have alot of big LM with a few pushing 8obs, last time caught. Tiger musky, bluegill over 2LBS!!!!! and crappie that go as big as 19" There are a ton of hybrid stripers in the lakes in the back too. Most of the mirror each other at around5 to 7 lbs. Stop out sometime. I'm usually there on Fri. getting it all mowed and weed eat'n for the weekend.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

ClickerCrazy said:


> The front pond has mostly catfish in it. However we have been stocking it heavy with LM this year. We just put 12 in the other day that were just over 4lbs. There are quite a few around the 2lbs range. By next spring you will also be allowed to take out some really nice yellow perch also.
> We also have two ponds in the back that have alot of big LM with a few pushing 8obs, last time caught. Tiger musky, bluegill over 2LBS!!!!! and crappie that go as big as 19" There are a ton of hybrid stripers in the lakes in the back too. Most of the mirror each other at around5 to 7 lbs. Stop out sometime. I'm usually there on Fri. getting it all mowed and weed eat'n for the weekend.


I've got tomorrow off, maybe I'll swing over by and check things out. How much is it to fish the bass ponds in the back?


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

$25.00 for the bass ponds...and it is all catch and release.
$10.00 for th e front lake, and you can take 5 channels. Kids under 10 fish for free with a purchase of an adult ticket. I'll be there most of the day. If I'm not there, I'll be two doors down at the hatchery. Stop and give me a yell.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey clickercrazy/David I just took a look at your knives on your site and all I can say is Wow! You make some beautiful knives. I clicked on the order page and didn't see any prices or how to order. Anyone interested should take a look at his site. Great work man.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks BigSteve. The sight isn't finished yet, I am going to get it updated in the next couple of months. Wait till ya see the 18 1/2" bowie I just sent to Heat treat. Its a monster! Trading it for a year old Martin Cougar completely set up!


----------

